
My startup is being impersonated all across the board, help? - Sandorie
https://www.indiehackers.com/forum/business-impersonation-my-startup-is-being-impersonated-all-across-the-board-help-83fa3fabf1
======
ytNumbers
When you make a mistake, you have to pay the price. It's time for you to pick
a new name, and then nail it down every which way. Then you can make big
announcements about what your startup will be doing, and not worry about being
impersonated.

